# Sigma Adds EOS C100 Support to the 18-35 f/1.8 DC HSM Art



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2014)

```
<div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/sigma-adds-eos-c100-support-to-the-18-35-f1-8-dc-hsm-art/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>Sigma has released Firmware v 1.02 for the 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM</b></p>
<p><span style="color: #222222;">Autofocus is supported at any aperture value when used with the Canon Digital Cinema Camera EOS C100.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Please Note: Before upgrading the firmware of 18-35mm F1.8 DC HSM A013, please first update your </span><a href="http://www.sigma-global.com/download/en/" target="_blank">SIGMA Optimization Pro to Ver1.2.0</a><span style="color: #222222;">.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><strong><a href="http://www.sigma-global.com/download/en/information.html" target="_blank">Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM Art Firmware v1.02</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/967344-REG/sigma_18_35mm_f1_8_dc_hsm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 DC HSM Art at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## cinema-dslr (Aug 23, 2014)

finaly this is what i was waiting for to buy their usb lensdock


----------

